# WM Oregon coast resorts



## DaveNV (Aug 17, 2018)

I see the WM resorts on the Oregon coast, and notice there is plenty of availability for Seaside and Gleneden in September of next year, but not for Depoe Bay or Schooner Landing.  Is there a reason for that? I know the Depoe bay and Newport areas tend to get busy, but so do the more northern beach towns.

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 17, 2018)

Depoe Bay is the most popular resort in the PNW - every unit is oceanfront and traditional credit values. Schooners Landing is not a resort that WM built or manages and we only have a few units there. Sept is a great time to visit the Oregon coast.

Looking at the Vacant Night report on the WM website, Depoe Bay only had 95 vacant nights in Sept 2017 - for a resort with 114 rooms.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 17, 2018)

A couple of years ago we managed to snag a wonderful 2BR (I think they are all 2BR) Depoe Bay unit exactly at 13 months in the middle of summer.  We were originally assigned a groundfloor unit but our ceiling creeked badly and the front desk assigned us to a nice corner (wraparound ocean view) unit upstairs and it had a to die for view.  

Many Depoe Bay units were sold as fractional - many weeks in a block, and that also limits the availability of the resort.  We met many fractional owners there.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 18, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Many Depoe Bay units were sold as fractional - many weeks in a block, and that also limits the availability of the resort.  We met many fractional owners there.



Yes - the resort has 171 units, and we only have 114 of them - roughly a third. Sales probably has 1-2 units, but rest would be with the Residence Club fractional owners.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 18, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Yes - the resort has 171 units, and we only have 114 of them - roughly a third. Sales probably has 1-2 units, but rest would be with the Residence Club fractional owners.



I think you mean WMTC has about 2/3 of the Units. By the way Residences Units regularly are up for sale on the Secondary Market. It is one way to guarantee 4 weeks per year (1 per quarter) at your favorite location. If that location is Depoe Bay or Seaside.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 18, 2018)

Not wanting to be furthering fake news.

Correction:  Yes - the resort [Depoe Bay] has 171 units, and we only have 114 of them - [so] roughly a third [of the Depoe Bay units were sold as fractional]. Sales probably has 1-2 units, but rest would be with the Residence Club fractional owners.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 18, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Not wanting to be furthering fake news.
> 
> Correction:  Yes - the resort [Depoe Bay] has 171 units, and we only have 114 of them - [so] roughly a third [of the Depoe Bay units were sold as fractional]. Sales probably has 1-2 units, but rest would be with the Residence Club fractional owners.


What fake news?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 18, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> What fake news?



I think he was referring to a misinterpretation of what he said.  His "corrected" post is the same words, but with explanatory bracketed notes to show what he meant.  Compare the two posts.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 18, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I think he was referring to a misinterpretation of what he said.  His "corrected" post is the same words, but with explanatory bracketed notes to show what he meant.  Compare the two posts.
> 
> Dave


Ah.  I understood his original post and hence did not see the updated post as saying something differently.


----------



## rleigh (Aug 20, 2018)

Schooner is hard to get into because it's owned by some other entity that seems to take most of the inventory.

I tried getting into there for years before I realized Depoe Bay is 20 minutes away. 

(As a native Oregonian who has a close, personal relationship with our coast, I'm ashamed to admit this.)

Anyway, Schooner has shifting sands underneath that constantly makes cracks in the parking lot.


----------



## IsaiahB (Aug 20, 2018)

rleigh said:


> Schooner is hard to get into because it's owned by some other entity that seems to take most of the inventory.



*Because WM owns a small number of units.


----------

